# Opening Day - Success!



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

The birds were cranking yesterday morning in my piece of the world (sw Ohio). Just before sunrise I had 3 gobblers open up, hammering it big time. The were roosted in woods bordering a soybean field and I was able to slip in to within 60 yards of them. Through the fog I could see hens come out of the trees into the field. Shortly followed by one of the gobblers. No sooner had he hit the ground then he was in full strut. The other 2 birds stayed in the trees and kept gobbling, hammering my calls as well as any other noises they heard. It was at this time that the fog came rolling in thick, visibility dropped to about 10 yards. 1 by 1 the other birds stopped gobbling as they pitched out to join the hens on the ground. As is often the case the gobblers followed the hens and that was then end of that. About 10 am I moved to another woodlot on the farm I hunt and as I was approaching I heard a bird gobble back in the woods. I setup on him and it was classic, he gobbled hard at my first yelps then continued to gobble every couple of minutes, closer each time. About 15-20 minutes later I heard a cluck and saw a bird moving in on me, I softly clucked back and a minute later he stepped into view red head up and looking. I dropped him at 35 yards and my day was done.

Stats:

22 lbs, 8" beard, 3/4" spurs....

here is a pic

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/oh_2008_3.jpg


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Congratulations.I Hunted southwest ohio yesterday to. I had a thick fog and I mean thick around till 10 and couldn't properly ID the one bird that came in.


----------

